# Main Door Deadbolt Lock / Freezes Up



## NorPlan (Mar 6, 2017)

Have this On Going Problem , Even Tried a Keyless Entry Lock to No Avail.. Wintertime once the Temps dip below (-15'C) the Deadbolt Lock Tumbler Freezes Up.. Just recently switched back to the Original style DB Lock, No Go.. The Door Mfg. was no help.. I believe the Design is Faulty with a Cast Aluminum cover that sticks out a good inch on the outside that covers the Tumbler .. There doesn't seem tobe any decent replacement type on the Market either ??  We are a Direct Southerly Exposure so the Hot / Cold plays against us..  Looking for any possible remidy's other than a Bic Lighter playing the flame on the Key Hole...lol... WD 40 is messy and once the Temps dip your sunk, graphite doesn't fair any better.. This is the Front Enterance so any Redneck cover ideas suitable for the Back Shed , No Thanks...lol... Thoughts & Ideas Appreciated, Cheers Thanks


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 6, 2017)

Post a series of photos with brand of lock.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Mar 7, 2017)

If there's been a liquid lubricant like WD40 applied, the first job will be getting all of it out of there because those will gum up in the cold. With all the tiny nooks and crannies that will take some decent solvents and diligence. After that only powdered graphite should be used, blown into place with dry air from a compressor or canned air like what is sold for cleaning computers. Keeping water out will help too- not always an easy task with exposed doors. And make sure that whoever has a key to that lock understands that you will punch the in them nose if they put anything other than their bare key into the lock or some numpty will spray something in there again or put something on their key if they have a problem, making you go through the whole process all over. It's a human nature thing and that is always the toughest problem to solve.

Phil


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 7, 2017)

Mastercarpenty said:


> If there's been a liquid lubricant like WD40 applied, the first job will be getting all of it out of there because those will gum up in the cold. With all the tiny nooks and crannies that will take some decent solvents and diligence. After that only powdered graphite should be used, blown into place with dry air from a compressor or canned air like what is sold for cleaning computers. Keeping water out will help too- not always an easy task with exposed doors. And make sure that whoever has a key to that lock understands that you will punch the in them nose if they put anything other than their bare key into the lock or some numpty will spray something in there again or put something on their key if they have a problem, making you go through the whole process all over. It's a human nature thing and that is always the toughest problem to solve.
> 
> Phil



10-4 This latest Deadbolt Installation is Free of Any WD 40, It's Messy & Yes and once the Temps dip on the Minus Side it gums up the works.. It's more an Inconvience having to Break Out the Bic Lighter in the Dark after being out all day..lol..  Have applied Graphite previously, Old Man Winter still has the Upper Hand..  I Digress , What's going to Happen is the Extreme .. Building an Incloser on the Front Deck so the Direct Sunlight won't hit the Main Front Door..lol..


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Mar 7, 2017)

How about a small electric heater placed at the door inside? That might keep the lock warm enough. Easier than an enclosure!

Phil


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2017)

High humidity inside the house?


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 8, 2017)

Mastercarpenty said:


> How about a small electric heater placed at the door inside? That might keep the lock warm enough. Easier than an enclosure!
> 
> Phil




If Hydro Rates were Affordable in Ontario that certainly would be a Viable Option..


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 8, 2017)

Of course these alternatives would be out of the question; https://www.gokeyless.com/product/schlage-fe575-keypad-lock-elan/

https://www.gokeyless.com/special-c...9tEhnJjPOUOLwu10WA-H2lu01wiVhJS3xIaAhHt8P8HAQ

Because they are terrible efficient and terribly unattractive.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2017)

Have you tried installing a different lock? Not sure why, but I have never heard of this prob before.


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 9, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Of course these alternatives would be out of the question; https://www.gokeyless.com/product/schlage-fe575-keypad-lock-elan/
> 
> https://www.gokeyless.com/special-c...9tEhnJjPOUOLwu10WA-H2lu01wiVhJS3xIaAhHt8P8HAQ
> 
> Because they are terrible efficient and terribly unattractive.



@Snoonyb.. We tried a Keyless Entry Touch Pad, Aside from the Cold Winter Temps cutting the Battery Life (4/AA).. The Tumbler Freezes Up, Honestly like Emission Standards being thrown at us for the Family Car, It would do Well to stay in Sunny California as it won't work effeciently elsewhere..lol.. :down: Ok, Yes from April till the beginning of November , It's a Royal Pain Otherwise..


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2017)

NorPlan said:


> @Snoonyb.. We tried a Keyless Entry Touch Pad, Aside from the Cold Winter Temps cutting the Battery Life (4/AA).. The Tumbler Freezes Up, Honestly like Emission Standards being thrown at us for the Family Car, It would do Well to stay in Sunny California as it won't work effeciently elsewhere..lol.. :down: Ok, Yes from April till the beginning of November , It's a Royal Pain Otherwise..



http://homes.winnipegfreepress.com/...olving-the-mystery-of-the-frozen-lock/id-3780


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 9, 2017)

nealtw said:


> High humidity inside the house?



We explored that Possibility, Have a Dehumidifier running .. The Barometer reads an average of 47% in the house on the main floor..  I think what's working against us , we are a direct Southerly Explosure to the Sun.. The Hot / Cold against the Cast Aluminum Lock Cover over the Tumbler.. Basically Poor Design, to much of the Lock mechanizium is not inside the Door Frame which would thereby create an Insulator of Sorts, if you will.. Just Saying..


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 9, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Have you tried installing a different lock? Not sure why, but I have never heard of this prob before.



This is the 3rd Go Around.. Moved In , Discovered Lock Freezes Up when the Temps dip below (-15'C) Replaced with Keyless , Didn't remidy Frozen Tumbler.. Tired of Replacing (4/AA) every 10 weeks.. Now back to Original Deadbolt Lock style, Nothing else suitable or Accomidating on the Market.. :down:


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2017)

NorPlan said:


> We explored that Possibility, Have a Dehumidifier running .. The Barometer reads an average of 47% in the house on the main floor..  I think what's working against us , we are a direct Southerly Explosure to the Sun.. The Hot / Cold against the Cast Aluminum Lock Cover over the Tumbler.. Basically Poor Design, to much of the Lock mechanizium is not inside the Door Frame which would thereby create an Insulator of Sorts, if you will.. Just Saying..



Your just say and I am just guessing. What can go wrong/:hide:

The only thing I can compare it too is a garage door, where the garage never has heat inside, never seen a lock freeze up.

Amuse me, dry it out with a hair dryer, Tape plastic over the inside, loose enough so you can still operate the lock and see if that helps.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2017)

NorPlan said:


> We explored that Possibility, Have a Dehumidifier running .. The Barometer reads an average of 47% in the house on the main floor..  I think what's working against us , we are a direct Southerly Explosure to the Sun.. The Hot / Cold against the Cast Aluminum Lock Cover over the Tumbler.. Basically Poor Design, to much of the Lock mechanizium is not inside the Door Frame which would thereby create an Insulator of Sorts, if you will.. Just Saying..



Doesn't matter how much water is in the air, if air is leaking out, what ever moisture is there will freeze.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 9, 2017)

NorPlan said:


> @Snoonyb.. We tried a Keyless Entry Touch Pad, Aside from the Cold Winter Temps cutting the Battery Life (4/AA).. The Tumbler Freezes Up, Honestly like Emission Standards being thrown at us for the Family Car, It would do Well to stay in Sunny California as it won't work effeciently elsewhere..lol.. :down: Ok, Yes from April till the beginning of November , It's a Royal Pain Otherwise..



Thanks.

It must be a local phenomena, because they are used extensively in Bemidji MN and at the Air force base north of Minot ND. 

However they use the cypher, which are pretty much a sealed unit.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2017)

They have these in England
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MXEKLRH/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2017)

NorPlan said:


> This is the 3rd Go Around.. Moved In , Discovered Lock Freezes Up when the Temps dip below (-15'C) Replaced with Keyless , Didn't remidy Frozen Tumbler.. Tired of Replacing (4/AA) every 10 weeks.. Now back to Original Deadbolt Lock style, Nothing else suitable or Accomidating on the Market.. :down:


My point was to find a lock that didn't have so much extending out of the door. I guess you have a steel door, and I doubt it is slimmer than most other exterior doors, so why would the lock not fit within the door completely?
The article posted by Neal seemed to address the likely causes. Did you check for gaps and /or bad seals?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2017)

http://www.ctprolocksmith.com/ct-residential-locksmith/frozen-deadbolt-locks/


----------

